# Sad to see on ebay



## Tripster (16 Nov 2020)

.... the number of new Chpt3 bikes for sale. A good chunk of these have gone to these people who sell for a ridiculous sum on eBay with some £1500 more than original 🤷‍♂️


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2020)

Not sad for those who own one or wanting to sell one.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Nov 2020)

Why are they so more expensive than ordinary Bromptons? I googled but just got a 'down with the kids' corny American sales advert illustrating a 30 something bloke riding like a BMX teenager


----------



## Tripster (16 Nov 2020)

Well yeah if you are the seller, but I just think it’s like people buying limited edition motorbikes or cars and locking them away, never to drive and just sell later for a profit. Many people entered the ballot and tried online without success to get those bikes and then these eBayers got lucky and now just rip people off. The true Brompton riders, owners and fans now have to pay over the odds


----------



## Cycleops (16 Nov 2020)

There are always going to be people who have access to products or services that are in demand and sell them on for a profit. No different to ticket touts.
If you buy into the Brompton hype for their CHPT3 then it's up to you if you think it's worth paying over the odds.


----------



## shep (16 Nov 2020)

I remember when my daughter was small she collected 'Blue nose bears' and they bought out a limited run of great big ones.

They retailed at £50 at the time, which was outrageous to start with, Xmas came and could I get one anywhere?

Ended up paying £150 for one off Ebay, I kid you not!

Point is there's always a mug around!


----------



## roadrash (16 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> The true Brompton riders, owners and fans now have to pay over the odds





Heres the thing, they dont "HAVE TO " pay over the odds , they may choose to , but certainly dont have to, there are some folk that say brompton are ripping off their customers themselves with the "limited editions" but same again , no one is forced into buying one.

hence the phrase, something is worth whatever somebody is willing to pay for it.


----------



## Tripster (16 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> Heres the thing, they dont "HAVE TO " pay over the odds , they may choose to , but certainly dont have to, there are some folk that say brompton are ripping off their customers themselves with the "limited editions" but same again , no one is forced into buying one.
> 
> hence the phrase, something is worth whatever somebody is willing to pay for it.


I don’t disagree they ‘ don’t have to’ my point was it’s sad that non genuine cyclists have been lucky enough to buy them and then take advantage of those who really wanted one. I understand no one has to buy anything, but again, that was not my point


----------



## cougie uk (16 Nov 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Why are they so more expensive than ordinary Bromptons? I googled but just got a 'down with the kids' corny American sales advert illustrating a 30 something bloke riding like a BMX teenager


There's a bit of titanium on them and a flash saddle. But no mudguards which may work for Girona but not for the UK.


----------



## 12boy (16 Nov 2020)

Paying extra for cosmetics isn't for me. My stuff gets dirty, falls over and has nicks and dings. It would chap my butt to pay for a jazzier paint job and then beat the crap out out of it. I would like the TI fork and rear triangle, though.


----------



## roadrash (16 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> I understand no one has to buy anything, but again, that was not my point


but yet this is taken from your original post..... The true Brompton riders, owners and fans now have to pay over the odds


----------



## Tripster (16 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> but yet this is taken from your original post..... The true Brompton riders, owners and fans now have to pay over the odds


If they want one, you are been argumentative pal, which I have no time for


----------



## roadrash (16 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> If they want one, you are been argumentative pal, which I have no time for



maybe i am,
but you need to make up your mind


The true Brompton riders, owners and fans now have to pay over the odds

then
I understand no one has to buy anything, but again, that was not my point 

then

If they want one,


----------



## Praetorian (16 Nov 2020)

I agree with Tripster, its sad to see people buy stuff, just to make a quick profit, and possibly deny a fan or genuine collector. Its supply and demand, its the way it works.
I did get the chance to buy one, i got the email, but in the cold light of day, i could not justify buying one, as i already own a S2E-X model, so 2K for a fancy paint job and some limited edition parts.
Dont get me wrong im a fan of the CHPT3 bromptons, but its not too far removed from what i already own.
Two ways to stop the profiteering is for Brompton to offer the CHPT3 all the time (not limited edition)
or refuse to pay the Ebay price.
In my opinion 4K or more, for a Brompton is way too much to pay.
Nobody likes being ripped off, and when you know the retail price vs the Ebay price, well a fool and his money.
So to the Ebay sellers, you will not be getting my money, so enjoy your 2K paperweight, and if you do find someone to pay your asking price, well enjoy your shameless profiteering


----------



## Tripster (16 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> maybe i am,
> but you need to make up your mind
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t need to do anything sunshine. Have a nice day


----------



## roadrash (16 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> I don’t need to do anything sunshine. Have a nice day


 i am neither sunshine or pal, and i do fully intend to have a nice day, whats left of it, thank you


----------



## berlinonaut (16 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Paying extra for cosmetics isn't for me.


You don't do that with the original sales price from Brompton. With every single special edition since they started doing them in 2011 oder 2012, if I remember correctly, the special edition bikes have not been more expensive as their normal silblings plus the price for the additional extras like special saddle or bags, when you split the prices down. The custom paint job was for free as was the sometimes special bag design. This may have changed a bit with the recent 2020 CHPT3 as at least in Germany it seemed expensive to me - something around 2.700-2.800 AFAIR - a bit steep for a S6Ex with a bag. The bag alone was shortly listed on Brompton's web page for around 80GBP but gone quickly.

So it is basically the guys offering for speculative prices that make a fortune and the demand seems mainly to come from Asia from what dealers tell me. During the first years you could easily grab a special addition from a Brompton dealer for the normal price or even below and even with a year of delay as they did not sell too well back then. This has only changed relatively recently with the massive peak being started with the Explore and now the CHPT3. Brompton has become way more popular and though the production numbers for special editions are massively higher than they used to be they sell out quickly. Now even older special editions pop up with a phantasy price tag on ebay. I do have my doubts that many sell at those prices given how many are on sale and for how long they are listed.


----------



## Tripster (16 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> i am neither sunshine or pal, and i do fully intend to have a nice day, whats left of it, thank you


Anyone who is deliberately argumentative on a keyboard is nothing more than a sunshine or pal. You are welcome, stay safe.👍


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Nov 2020)

It was a shrewd investment by some people and some other people have more money than sense imo. I cant see them doing anything different to my 9Streets.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> It was a shrewd investment by some people and some other people have more money than sense imo. I cant see them doing anything different to my 9Streets.



I was waiting for that line to come out, I bet like me you wish you had less sense.


----------



## roadrash (16 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> Anyone who is deliberately argumentative on a keyboard is nothing more than a sunshine or pal. You are welcome, stay safe.👍


i will try to


----------



## shingwell (16 Nov 2020)

Am I the only one to think the CHPT3s look ugly with their mis-matched shades of orange on tyres and hinges?


----------



## Notafettler (16 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> I don’t disagree they ‘ don’t have to’ my point was it’s sad that non genuine cyclists have been lucky enough to buy them and then take advantage of those who really wanted one. I understand no one has to buy anything, but again, that was not my point


You are contradicting yourself as you posted


Tripster said:


> eBayers got lucky and now just rip people off.


They are not ripping anyone off as you said



Tripster said:


> I understand no one has to buy anything,



Its not unreasonable to say that those buying are intending on doing the same as the ebayers. Are these limited edition Bromptons far superior to any other Brompton?
You are assuming those who were lucky enough to get them were not genuine cyclists and Brompton cyclists at that. I would suggest most of them were but the profit was just to much for them not to take advantage of.
As an aside I would suggest that Brompton could also be accused of being rip off merchants
Anyway what ballot?
What's a Brompton?
Just looked it up A FOLDING BIKE what a daft idea!!


----------



## Kingfisher101 (16 Nov 2020)

People make money where they can. It is what it is.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I was waiting for that line to come out, I bet like me you wish you had less sense.


No Im more than happy with my 9 Streets. 😁


----------



## straas (17 Nov 2020)

Couldn't brompton do something where the warranty is linked to the first buyer only?

Not sure if that would be enough to dent the premium.

As someone else has said, it's no different to other parts of life or business. It's just more annoying when it's something that you want, but the seller might have no interest in beyond the profit.


----------



## Tripster (18 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> You are contradicting yourself as you posted
> 
> They are not ripping anyone off as you said
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks for such a detailed response. My explanation has been picked up a few times so clearly I have got my general comment across wrongly. One of those times on Cyclechat it pays to say nothing 👍


----------

